# Hard Freezing on Windows 8 Pro (RTM)



## Richio (Oct 10, 2012)

My computer just *hardfreezes *after 30 mins of using it (especially if it's on a video), by that I mean, the mouse stops moving and so does the screen and the keyboard. Completely inactive.* Doesn't BSoD* or anything just hangs on the screen and if there's a sound it will just blare out one note.
I have *already run Malwarebytes and Spybot *but nothing came up this happened slightly before on Consumer Preview (never on Windows 7), but has progressively gotten worse and worse even after I put on RTM of Windows 8.
Please help me?
Scan report for MB

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (Trial) 1.65.0.1400
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2012.10.10.06

Windows 7 x86 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.10.9200.16384
Kayvan :: KAYVAN [administrator]

Protection: Disabled

10/10/2012 19:24:51
mbam-log-2012-10-10 (19-24-51).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 188622
Time elapsed: 4 minute(s), 32 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)

*My PC Specs
*Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3071 Mb (Should be 4?)
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM v1.2), 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 600238 MB, Free - 189253 MB;
Motherboard: Packard Bell BV, MCP73PVT-PM
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

_My theory is that too much memory is used or something and it just hangs._


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Maybe someone will give a more definitive answer, but, at first glance, it looks like you may have a fault on one of your memory strips. What is your configuration? Looks like 4 x 1?

But run processes in the task manager, whilst playing a game, and see if you can spot anything which is particularly eating the memory.


----------



## Richio (Oct 10, 2012)

I have 4GBs RAM on I think 2x 2GB RAM Configuration?
I ran processes in task manager and it froze and literally everything was normal- 
30% CPU 
40% Memory 
5% Disk

What now?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

You may have a corrupted file(s) sitting somewhere.
Open a command prompt (run as Administrator) and type *SFC /scannow* - and enter

This will take a while but don't get concerned with it. Could be as much as 20 minutes or so. It will rewrite any corrupted files it might find.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

have you checked your temperatures


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

where did you get the RTM copy of W8 from. The official release date isn't until 26th October 
it is only supposed to have been released to OEM manufacturers or to MSDN/Technet already

You shouldn't have a copy of it unless you fit one of those categories & if you d, then it is likely that you will have the knowledge yourself to deal with it

or is this the 90 day evaluation copy that is available to developers to check whether their software works on it properly



> When the evaluation period expires, users will have to replace it with a purchased copy or another operating system, and reinstall all applications, other software and files. "It is not possible to upgrade the evaluation to a licensed working version of Windows 8," Microsoft warned.


Because the circumstances would suggest a possibly pirated copy of W8 you must do this before any further assistance is offered

Please run the MGA Diagnostic Tool and post back the report it creates:
Download *MGADiag* to your desktop.
Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.

Please download and run *WVCheck*.
Double-click WVCheck.exe.
As indicated by the prompt, this program can take a while depending on your hard drive space.
Once the program is done, copy the contents of the Notepad file as a reply.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I would not, necessarily, conclude that you have a pirated version. But, following up dvk's post, why is malwarebytes reporting your OS as Windows 7.? I have never used the program, would that be normal, dvk?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

davehc said:


> I would not, necessarily, conclude that you have a pirated version. But, following up dvk's post, why is malwarebytes reporting your OS as Windows 7.? I have never used the program, would that be normal, dvk?


I am not certain that MBAM is fully compatible with W8 yet 
it is showing IE10 installed though and that string is the correct IE10 string that shows for a W8 RTM version
why MBAM shows W7 is something I fdon't know


----------

